# The Eliza Project -- New User!



## UpYourAlly (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey fellow Z lovers(louvers, ahaha)! My name is Ally and I wanted to introduce myself to the forum and tell you a bit about my girl. I've wanted a Z since I was 8 years old, and now that I'm in my 20's and stationed in Japan, I got one!

I just purchased a 1987 Z31 with an RB20DET back in August. She's seen better days but I'll make a beaut out of her if it kills me -- and the bank -- which she seems to be doing a bang-up job of so far.

Without further ado, here she is!
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...634764407_100000440184453_917222_833448_n.jpg

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...58097708_100000440184453_917223_4573757_a.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...21431015_100000440184453_917226_1246348_n.jpg


----------

